# pensacol pier cobia 3/18/09



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

philip tarver caught one early about 40 and mike quina caught one late about 35 or 40 also

good job guys


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

man I still can't believe they are already catching them........just awesome!


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

glad to hear it


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Great report, Ben. Thanks to you - And congratulations to the other guys!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *kingling (3/19/2009)*philip tarver caught one early about 40 and mike quina caught one late about 35 or 40 also
> good job guys


Is that CobiaPhill here on the forum? If so GOOD JOB Phillip. If not good job to phillip and mike.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (3/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (3/19/2009)*philip tarver caught one early about 40 and mike quina caught one late about 35 or 40 also
> ...




They are different people.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

cobia phil is phil kelum[sp] the guy who caught the fish is phil tarver


----------



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

Man it looks like i left the pensacola pier a few days to early:hoppingmad


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i know they are late but better late then never


----------

